# Why is generic sugar precisely €1.19/kilo everywhere in Irleand?



## ajapale (16 Feb 2014)

Why is generic sugar precisely €1.19/kilo everywhere in Irleand? 

Dunnes, Tescos, Supervalue, Aldi and Lidl all have own band sugar at €1.19.

This has been the case for over 2 years now. Prior to this generic sugar was 83c everywhere.


----------



## fobs (16 Feb 2014)

Price fixing? Thought this was banne.


----------



## seantheman (16 Feb 2014)

ajapale said:


> Why is generic sugar precisely €1.19/kilo everywhere in Irleand?
> 
> Dunnes, Tescos, Supervalue, Aldi and Lidl all have own band sugar at €1.19.
> 
> This has been the case for over 2 years now. Prior to this generic sugar was 83c everywhere.


Get out of the big multiples.... Available widely in my part of Donegal in small mini markets and garage forecourts for €1


----------



## Time (16 Feb 2014)

Would that be rustled sugar from outside the jurisdiction?


----------



## Sandals (17 Feb 2014)

bought gem sugar, yesterday in fruit n veg shop in athlone (golden island), 99cent. They have 18 eggs for €1.99 and yet see so many people buying eggs in tesco in same shopping centre, very expensive prices.


----------



## seantheman (17 Feb 2014)

Time said:


> Would that be rustled sugar from outside the jurisdiction?


I'ts Gem sugar, which i believe is Irish owned


----------



## ajapale (17 Feb 2014)

Yes,thanks, my local gala occasionaly does sugar at 99c/kilo. Dealz also occassionally do 99c/kilo sugar.

But isnt it weird that own brand / no brand sugar costs exactly 1.19 at Dunnes, Tesco, Supervalue, Lidl and Aldi. And that this has remained rock solid for the last two years!


----------



## Time (17 Feb 2014)

As has milk at €1.49 per 2 litres.


----------



## ajapale (17 Feb 2014)

Up until Christmas generic milk was €2 for a 3l container in Dunnes. 66c/l this was cheaper than anywhere else. Its now €2.19 for a 3l container.73c/l

But its the price of sugar that intrigues me!


----------



## Black Sheep (18 Feb 2014)

If generic sugar is produced by Gem, an Irish Company I would be interested to know where they get their sugar from. We closed down all our sugar/beet factories many years ago


----------



## ajapale (16 Oct 2014)

Over 10 months later and (generic) sugar is still precisely €1.19 a kg everywhere lidl, aldi, dunes, tescos and supervalue. Only exception is gala at 79c / kg and Deals at €1.19 for 1.25 kg!


----------



## JanS (17 Oct 2014)

I'm not taking sugar anymore for last 11 moths and I"m happy with it. I mean tea or coffee. No more sugar. Back to basics. Less processed food and more natural stuff. 
It's all fixed anyway. What's the difference between Tesco, Lidl, Aldi?
It's just few the same persons behind all of them


----------



## flowerman (17 Oct 2014)

99cents for a 1kg bag of granulated sugar in Iceland.......(the supermarket that is,and not the country)

Dealz and EuroGiant are about the best bang for buck at the moment..........1.25kgs for 1 euro 19 cents.


----------



## flowerman (17 Oct 2014)

Tescos own brand granulated sugar is down from 1 euro 19 cents to to 1 euro 9 cents for a 1kg bag


----------



## flowerman (20 Nov 2014)

A 1kg bag of Siucra Graunlated Sugar is 75 cents in Costcutter Shops at the moment.
Not too bad a price at all there.


----------



## Gerry Canning (20 Nov 2014)

seantheman said:


> I'ts Gem sugar, which i believe is Irish owned


 

Gem , may well be Irish owned but there is now NO Irish Sugar since Mary Coughlan (in her wisdom!) misread EU law and closed Irish Sugar.


----------



## ajapale (24 Nov 2014)

Generic sugar still exactly €1.19/kg in Dunnes, tescos, supervalue, lidl and aldi!


----------



## Bronte (25 Nov 2014)

Can you buy a bigger bag and would it work out cheaper?


----------



## ajapale (10 Dec 2014)

Bronte said:


> Can you buy a bigger bag and would it work out cheaper?


When buylo were going you could get 5kg catering packs of Siucra but the per kilo price was up around 1.40/kg!


----------



## vandriver (10 Dec 2014)

I saw sugar in a small shop in Tallaght for 79c the other day.


----------



## ajapale (10 Dec 2014)

Was it a kilo or a half kilo?


----------



## ajapale (28 Dec 2015)

What's another year! 1kg generic sugar still precisely €1.19 in Dunnes, Tesco, Supervalue, Lidl, and Aldi. But there are some small cracks in my local gala 79c (short dated but this does not matter for sugar), 1€ / kg at Iceland and Dealz.


----------



## cremeegg (28 Dec 2015)

First time I have seen this thread. Surely there should be an investigation into possible price fixing. That is a criminal offence so far as I know. Maybe make a complaint to the Gardai. I mean that seriously by the way not in any ironic sense.


----------



## Leo (4 Jan 2016)

You'd need a lot more in the way of hard evidence for the Gardai to do anything about it.


----------



## cremeegg (4 Jan 2016)

Isn't gathering evidence the Gardai's job


----------



## cremeegg (4 Jan 2016)

Leo said:


> You'd need a lot more in the way of hard evidence for the Gardai to do anything about it.



Isn't gathering evidence the Gardai's job


----------



## Leo (5 Jan 2016)

cremeegg said:


> Isn't gathering evidence the Gardai's job



In making a complaint, you need to be able to demonstrate a crime has taken place before the Gardai can do anything about it. You'd be better off going to the CCPC.

Given the Europe-wide contraction in the sugar production and supply industry, it's to be expected that prices will coalesce. All selling at exactly the same price is still unusual, but supermarkets regularly (daily!) survey the prices in competing stores, and set their pricing accordingly. There's no crime in that though, it only becomes a crime if some of them have entered into an agreement to fix the price.


----------



## ajapale (5 Feb 2016)

I looked back at some old posts and sugar has remained at exactly €1.19/kg at all five major supermarkets since 2011. Before that it was exactly 83c/kilo for several years. Some smaller operators such as Dealz, Iceland, Gala, Spar ect offer better prices from time to time. I find this €1.19/kilo price over five years very peculiar indeed!


----------

